# 1.25" Bereavement coin or alternative



## FWBGBS (Dec 29, 2017)

After searching high and low the smallest coin I could find was minted by this company at 1.5 inches.

I'll be making 40-50 bottle stoppers with the coin embedded on top.
My obvious problem is finding a coin under my 1.5" turning blanks.
I have 2" turning stock but stoppers that large I find unsightly. 

*I like coins for their graphics, longevity and simple heft.
If there's a coin alternative with comparable graphics, heft and longevity I'd love to know.*

There was a death in the family and I'd like to show appreciation to her friends and family that attended the wake.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 29, 2017)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/505966635/in-loving-memory-charm-a-tear-lost-but

Might need a little work to remove the bail but if you're insetting them this could work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 29, 2017)

I did a search for "imprinted metal discs", the first result I looked at was http://shortorderproducts.com/bt-metal-tags-blank-stamped-engraved.html

Seems they have a minimum run of 100. Others might have a smaller minimum order.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 29, 2017)

Not sure exactly what you mean by heft so it's difficult to know what to recommend.

www.amazon.com/10-Celtic-Cross-Blessing-Pocket/dp/B00EAPSQ3O
www.amazon.com/10-Loving-Memory-Pocket-Token/dp/B00EAPWN6K

But there are a couple of ideas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Dec 29, 2017)

The businesses I've communicated with simply charge a die fee if the run is under 100 which is not an issue.
My main problem is finding a smaller coin size. I looked into pins and buttons, but they appear very cheap. 

I should have added "memorial" with the bereavement part.
Those ideas would work, but I have a personalized graphic, color and wording in mind for the coin.
If something should happen to the stopper I want the owner to have the option of popping the coin out for keeping; hence the heft

I truly appreciate the thoughts and ideas thus far.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2017)

What if you did em like this.....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Dec 29, 2017)

That's a good idea Marc. 
Though, it's missing the human touch (read: turning) from a close family member.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 29, 2017)

How does the upright part in that one fit into the base? Does it just screw into the hole in the base? Turn the top drill and tap it deep so the coin stands a little lower on top of the wood.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> How does the upright part in that one fit into the base? Does it just screw into the hole in the base? Turn the top drill and tap it deep so the coin stands a little lower on top of the wood.



On the ones I've seen, it screws into the stopper...


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2017)

FWBGBS said:


> That's a good idea Marc.
> Though, it's missing the human touch (read: turning) from a close family member.



Let me do some web surfin. I know they make smaller coins. I think i may have the page saved on my firfox browser bookmarks....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> How does the upright part in that one fit into the base? Does it just screw into the hole in the base? Turn the top drill and tap it deep so the coin stands a little lower on top of the wood.



it appears they are one piece...??






http://www.ezpots.com/bottlestopper.html


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 29, 2017)

That one is, but that's not the same stopper pictured above Marc.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ok...here it is...
the smallest coin that can made I have found is the 1-1/4" from brass...

http://www.ideastage.com/1-14-Custom-Challenge-Coin-Double-Sided-Struck-Brass-783969103

hope that helps...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> That one is, but that's not the same stopper pictured above Marc.



i'd have to look around to find that kit. that was just a pic i found on my phone browser...


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> That one is, but that's not the same stopper pictured above Marc.



that one I showed is a sticker on the disc...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Doesn't appear to be Penn State... However Penn State does sell a kit similar to that one, lower profile is all, with wood inserts to turn and glue into the topper on it. 

The base on the Penn State stopper is similar to the first one pictured, but that base is available in several different kits on their site, with different tops, so I would assume it is a standard bottom, and all the different goodies simply screw into the base.


----------



## FWBGBS (Dec 29, 2017)

Jeepers Marc! I may owe you BIG time.
This is exactly what I'm looking for.
I'll be contacting them first thing come Jan 2nd.
Thank you so much for your time and diligence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

